# Masterbuilt ELECTRIC SMOKER MODELS 20075315 needs wire replaced



## rgarry (Jan 6, 2017)

Have been using this smoker for years and have enjoyed it.  Ended up burning the cord about 4 inches where it comes out from the back of the smoker.  I cut the wire and put a new plug on it and it works great if not plugged into a gfi. If plugged into gfi, it trips it.  Some of my reading lends be to think that the issue is the cord is so short that I have to plug it into an extension cord and this is the issue.  I decided to replace the whole cord. The issue is the back is riveted on and I know the wires are right back there and this should be an easy fix but not sure how to get to them.  Was going to replace it with similar gauge wire and new plug.  Wife already bought a new smoker but I'm not ready to give up on this yet but I need some help.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 6, 2017)

Carefully drill out the rivets and fix the problem...   Then you can re-rivet the back or use sheet metal screws to replace the back..  I would use 14 gauge wire when replacing the cord...


----------



## rgarry (Jan 6, 2017)

Thank you.  Wasn't sure if there was a way that I was missing. Guess most folks don't have to get back there since why use rivots as opposed to screws.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 6, 2017)

If you have on OHM meter, check the wiring for a short...   Hot wire is usually black...  Common is usually white...  Ground can be Green or  ??..    There "should" be no continuity between Black and Green...  There may be continuity between Black and White..  from the heating element is one spot...  should be about 21 OHMS for an 800 watt element... that's what mine was...  If you have any questions about this stuff... there are folks that have rebuilt their MES units and know stuff......

Dave


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jan 6, 2017)

What Dave said- spot on>

Did the cord burn up while it was plugged into the GFCI outlet?

Did you find any bad spots in the old cord where (perhaps damaged) that might lead you to believe it was the culprit- not the MES?

Did you just cut out a "bad section" of the burnt up cord and just put a plug on it? Yeah... I would definitely replace the whole cord at a minimum.

Might be an obvious question, but have you tried a different GFCI outlet? Sometimes I have found GFCI breakers to degrade over time and become weak from it tripping it excessively in the past. If it works on another GFCI, You might need to replace the outlet if you have the skills or have someone else do it for you.

It is possible things aren't quite kosher when you wired in the new plug. Ohm it all out. Check for any continuity from either flat prong to the ground prong.


----------



## old sarge (Jan 6, 2017)

Or scrap the old smoker and use the new smoker.


----------



## rgarry (Jan 6, 2017)

The cord got burnt, I cut it and added plug.  Drilled out rivets and exposed back but now would have to drill out bottom.  Was thinking of just slicing 6 ft of 12 G wire to it or and put in a small box if they exist. If this doesn't sound safe, I will give up.

I appreciate everyone's help.  My father was a sheet metal worker and taught me a ton and can fix anything but he died suddenly at a youngish age.  I can't call him anymore but forums like this are a great resource.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 6, 2017)

You can use a small junction box...  OR..  solder the wires from the smoker to the pig tail..   wrap with tape and shrink wrap over the connection...     IF YOU SOLDER, stagger the solder joints so you don't have a bulky wad of stuff....  strip like below....  Solder the same colors or Butt splice..  shrink wrap, self sealing tape, etc... 













Wiring Splice.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 6, 2017


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jan 6, 2017)

Im afraid there could be "unseen" issues in what is remaining of the burnt cord- particularly at the terminals where they connect inside the smoker. Having said that I haven't been inside a Masterbuilt and how feasible that is to get there. Sorry I'm no help there. By what your saying I would go ahead and drill out the bottom or whatever other rivets you need to get inside.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 6, 2017)

...   Good point....  If you find anything that the smoke has been let out of....   (electronics have a small amount of smoke installed at the factory..  once the smoke is let out, the electronics no longer work...)  consider a PID controller to bypass all that stuff...   use the heating element and the body...   You will still have a very good smoker with a Made in the USA update....


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 6, 2017)

If you choose not to fix it, possibly it could be converted to a designated cold smoking cabinet.

T


----------



## rgarry (Jan 7, 2017)

Replaced wire.  The inside wires look good.  Still tripping. Guess this is common from searching but appears the solutions are varied.  Thought about replacing element but think it's time to give up on this baby. Will look for some sales to get another for my rental house (we spend summers there)


----------

